

Our continued commitment to combating child exploitation online - derpenxyne
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/our-continued-commitment-to-combating.html

======
chii
Its a bit of a slipery slope when they start saying things like "information
that should never be created or found". Who gets to decide what should and
should not be created?

Information should never be illegal. Creators of certain information perhaps
needs to be tried in public, if he is deemed to have created some "bad"
information, but the actual information should never be illegal.

------
university
Don't politicians use this common excuse to take away people's privacy rights
on the net? Julian Assange calls it one of the “Four Horsemen of the
Infopocalypse” (terrorism, drugs and money laundering are the other three).

------
gwgarry
What about user exploitation... when are you going to combat that?

